# Police State :)



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone headed home from work or hauling a boat on 59 between 190 and 105 should exercise due caution. Becki and I counted 12 Highway Patrolman and one Sherriff's deputy actively working that one stretch of road this afternoon. 

If your taking any other route you should be free and clear as far as DPS is concerned...


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Mass murderer and terrorist Timothy McVeigh was stopped by law enforcment while traveling at speeds over 100mph. Imagine if someone would have warned him in advance..........

just sayin'


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well maybe, I was just impressed by the sheer numbers.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

KingTut said:


> Mass murderer and terrorist Timothy McVeigh was stopped by law enforcment while traveling at speeds over 100mph. Imagine if someone would have warned him in advance..........
> 
> just sayin'


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Hee hee! I'm not even near there right now. Fooled em again.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a pic of Montgomery county swat cops with one of their drones. It will only get worse. To be exact:

This September 2011 file photo provided by Vanguard Defense Industries, shows a ShadowHawk drone with Montgomery County, Texas SWAT team members. (AP/Lance Bertolino, Vanguard Defense Industries)


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I never speed so I have nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## berger1b (May 6, 2012)

Which side of the road were they working? May have been looking for drugs.


----------



## Texcop153 (Jan 25, 2012)

*hee hee hee*


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I came to Houston today and noticed the same thing; counted 10 between Goodrich and Splendora, all troopers.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Good grief. Making sure we pay our property taxes?


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Tim and Tickle would use the back roads to move their shine:brew:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> Here's a pic of Montgomery county swat cops with one of their drones. It will only get worse. To be exact:
> 
> This September 2011 file photo provided by Vanguard Defense Industries, shows a ShadowHawk drone with Montgomery County, Texas SWAT team members. (AP/Lance Bertolino, Vanguard Defense Industries)


 My my, Boys and their toys... and our tax money!


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

tbone2374 said:


> My my, Boys and their toys... and our tax money!


That little toy helicopter doesn't bother me nearly as much as those guys in the background in their full military/SWAT get-up, as well as the armored vehicle. Is that really necessary??


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

did you see the police car that looks like a yellow cab from the back? Cool! And sneaky.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

If you are on US59 between US610 North and Lufkin you will see many trucks hauling 36" X 80 ft joints of line pipe for the Cushing OK to Port Aurthur XL pipe line. There will be over 12,000 truckloads in the next few weeks going north.
Maybe the trooper are monitoring them.
Are it could be some thing as simple as OJT training for a new trooper class.


----------



## lukethadrifter (Mar 20, 2012)

Montgomery County seems to always go a little "overboard" with their toys. I guess the taxpayers are very nice to them.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> If you are on US59 between US610 North and Lufkin you will see many trucks hauling 36" X 80 ft joints of line pipe for the Cushing OK to Port Aurthur XL pipe line. There will be over 12,000 truckloads in the next few weeks going north.
> Maybe the trooper are monitoring them.
> Are it could be some thing as simple as OJT training for a new trooper class.


Nothing but DPS giving it to all us trucks finding every little problem they can such as having some mud covering part of your TX DOT numbers!!!!!
It's nothing but a crack down on DOT stuff unless your going way to fast they will be looking for trucks going down the road 
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

SetDaHook said:


> That little toy helicopter doesn't bother me nearly as much as those guys in the background in their full military/SWAT get-up, as well as the armored vehicle. Is that really necessary??


I have a good buddy who's an MCSO.... yes, its necessary. He's part of the swat group, and they get called to high risk stuff probably every other week, just on his shift... heh....


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Question for you*



SetDaHook said:


> That little toy helicopter doesn't bother me nearly as much as those guys in the background in their full military/SWAT get-up, as well as the armored vehicle. Is that really necessary??


Who do you think investigates all those "Things that go Bump in the night calls"????

Who do you turn towards when you want that Violent criminal arrested for all his dirty deeds? (Child molestation, robbery, murder, etc)

HINT: It's the same guys your bad mouthing in the photo when they are ON-DUTY....

They buy gear to keep them safe on thier calls...Most of the funds used to purchase these are from Government Grants or Drug seizures.

My Favorite Saying is If you don't like the Police, then next time your in need of assistance call a Crack Head.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

We see that many state boys along I 10 between Baytown and Beaumont. Doesn't bother me at all. Well, except maybe cause I have to slow down closer to the speed limit. I really appreciate what they do. Tough job.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*I totally support the police, but...*

I think many departments have gone a bit overboard with all this military equipment they now have. Why does a police department need a belt-fed machine gun or a Stryker armored assault vehicle? When was the last time you heard of someone stupid enough to slug it out with a SWAT team? A lot of this paramilitary police happened after 9/11 but terrorist in America are investigated & arrested by the FBI; not local police departments. If someone is held up in a compound like Waco or has a major weapons stash that could do some serious harm the Feds are always called in. Given the ATF's performance over the years I would rather the local boys handle these situations but that never happens. It just reminds me a lot of the 3rd world countries I have been to when I see police dressed like this. Being former military I am used to it and it does not bother me but I can see how some find it repressive and intimidating.

On the other hand if they are offered all these cool toys why not take them? Law enforcement, like the military, does not believe in "fair fights" - you go in with overwhelming force. A scumbag might try to shoot it out with a couple cops armed with handguns (although they all carry AR rifles in their patrol cars now) but he is going to think twice about it with a SWAT team on his front lawn armed to the teeth and that's why SWAT is sent out on all high-risk calls. I own a lot of the same weapons SWAT uses so why shouldn't they have them? I think they should keep all the weapons but tone down the military attire a bit; are those black fire retardant balaclavas really necessary if you are not also working undercover? 

P.S. Timothy McVeigh was not pulled over for speeding, he was pulled over for not having a license plate on his car. Many of these anti-government types refuse to have license plates on their cars because they believe it's government infrigment on their "right to drive" and take them off as a means of protest. Timmy the terrorist said he just purchased the car which and that's why it had no plates, he was standing outside his car reaching for his drivers license when the cop noticed the buldge of a pistol in his waistband and the rest is history.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

cop had a good eye............


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ragecajun said:


> Who do you think investigates all those "Things that go Bump in the night calls"????
> 
> Who do you turn towards when you want that Violent criminal arrested for all his dirty deeds? (Child molestation, robbery, murder, etc)
> 
> ...


The new saying is "The cops are only minutes away when seconds count." 99% of the time cops show up long after the villain has moved on down the road..


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

My favorite saying is "thinking that all cops are bad because they are cops is equally as stupid as thinking all cops are good because they are cops".


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

boomgoon said:


> My favorite saying is "thinking that all cops are bad because they are cops is equally as stupid as thinking all cops are good because they are cops".


That is accurate IMO. I just guess I better have all my trailer bulbs working when driving through those areas. I don't want newbie cops being trained on the use of drones and other military gear for bringing down the Bad WBF for poor grounds on the trailer.

Sir! Yes sir! I use wires for grounding instead of relying on the connection of the hitch on the ball. Don't taze me please!


----------

